#  Der kleine Patient >   Sportunfall >

## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
letzte Woche Donnerstag hat meine kleinste Tochter (fast 6 Jahre) sich beim Sport den rechten Arm gebrochen, 
knapp oberhalb des Handgelenkes. Aber da sie keine halben Sachen macht Ulnaris und Radialis (Elle & Speiche) gebrochen. 
Beide Knochen glatt durch! 
Als meine Frau zu Hause war, hat Hannah ihr wohl erzählt das sie hingefallen ist, aber weiter nichts. 
Meiner Frau viel allerdings auf das sie Schmerzen gehabt hat. Also ist sie doch ins Krankenhaus mit ihr. 
Na und da sah man es dann schwarz auf weiß, eine saubere Fraktur. Aber Glück im Unglück, es musste nix operiert werden.
Also hat sie einen Gips bekommen, der zur Sicherheit, falls der Arm anschwellen sollte, der Länge nach aufgeschnitten wurde. 
Von Sonntagnacht auf Montagmorgen wusste die Kleine nichts bessers als sich den Gips im Schlaf auszuziehen. 
Keine Ahnung wie sie das angestellt hat. 
Da ich übers ganze WE Nachtdienst hatte hat mir meine Frau morgens auf der Arbeit angerufen und gefragt was sie machen soll.
Hannah lag im Bett ohne Gips, dafür mit Schmerzen. 
Naja war ja auch nichts mehr da das den Arm/ Fraktur fixiert hat.
Mein Tipp: " Nimm ein Versperbrett und schiebe es unter den Arm und wickle eine Binde drumrum". Hat geholfen, die Beiden wieder ins KH, zum gleichen Doc, eine neue Aufnahme und einen neuen Gips, dann wieder heim. 
Naja Kinder eben...  :Smiley:  
In ca. 4 Wochen soll der Spuk vorbei sein, na hoffentlich. 
Die Kleine ist kaum zu Bremsen und jetzt ist auch noch schönes Wetter...  
Achso das Beste, nicht für sie sondern für uns, Hannah ist links Händerin, 
das heißt sie kann trotzdem alles mitschreiben und Hausaufgaben machen  :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Smiley:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Mein Sohn hatte mal beide Arme gebrochen,erst hingefallen mit inLIner,dann paar Tage später hauter auf einen Boxsack drauf ,wieder ins Krankenhaus ,nächster Gips
für Kinder ist schlimm mit Gipsarmrum zulaufen ,meiner rannte im ganzen 7 Wochen rum

----------


## Teetante

*Naja, wenn der Gips der Länge nach aufgeschnitten wurde, kann es schon sein, daß man den nachts "verliert". Hatten wir in der orthopädischen Praxis auch ein paar wenige Male.... 
Hat sie denn den neuen "Gips" (das ist heutzutage ja kein richtiger Gips mehr, sondern Kunststoff) bekommen, mit dem man auch ohne Probleme duschen gehen kann, weil die Watte irgendwie das Wasser schnell wieder abgibt? Hatte ich letztens in einer Zeitung gelesen, weiß natürlich nicht, ob die von irgendwem (Praxis oder KH)  schon benutzt werden... 
Gute Besserung für Deine Tochter! 
Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

nix Kunststoffgipsbinden oder so, sondern, herkömmlich ursprünglich. 
Normaler Gipsverband wieder der Länge nach aufgeschnitten... 
Bin gespannt wie lange der hält....

----------


## Teetante

*Ich wußte gar nicht, daß es Ärzte gibt, die noch mit richtigen Gipsbänden arbeiten, wo es doch so tolle andere Sachen gibt, toll zum Verarbeiten und auch toll für die Patienten....*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na keine Ahnung warum, jedenfalls kam sie mit dem Ding wieder ausm KH zurück. 
Egal lange halten wird der eh nicht, so wie ich meine Tochter kenne.

----------


## mämchen

@Patientenschubser: Könnte es sein, dass die klassische Gipsbinde billiger ist als der tolle Kunststoff? Vielleicht liegt da der Grund. Allerdings hätte ich gedacht, das ein Gips fest sitzen sollte, damit die Bruchstellen nicht verrutschen und dem Patienten Schmerzen erspart bleiben. 
@Brava: Zwei Arme gleichzeitig in Gips? Das ist nicht nur anstrengend für das betroffene Kind, da leidet doch die ganze Familie! Wie alt war dein Sohn damals? 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Mämchen! 
Die klassischen Gipsbinden sind preiswerter, aber die Kunststoffsachen nicht viel teurer. Wie das mit diesem neuen wasserfesten Kram aussieht, weiß ich nicht, das ist bestimmt teurer als die anderen Sachen. Hier am KH wird das aber teilweise schon verwendet, vor allem bei Kindern, eben wegen Duschen usw.  
Hier an den KHs haben die wohl auch noch die klassischen Gipsbinden, die werden aber höchst selten nur noch benutzt.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das Problem ist das Muskulatur die nicht in Bewegung ist, über längere Zeit sich abbaut.. der Amr wird also etwas dünner... 
Außerdem wurde ja ein Längsschnitt gemacht, das heißt der Gips war sowieso lockerer, sollte er ja auch sein wegen einer event. Schwellung. 
Der neue sitzt jetzt schon wieder fürchterlich locker, da nun aber ein Klettbinde drumrum ist muss ich das alles wegscheneiden um es neu zuverbinden oder ich lass es und warte bis der Gips wieder von alleine abfällt  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Ich war mit meinem Sohn hier bei einem Chirurgen, der ist klasse auch was Kinder angeht,geh mal da hin,
Das mit den Muskeln kenn ich zu gut, Junior brauchte lange bis wieder richtig kraft in beiden Armen war

----------


## Julchen

hallo patientenschubser, 
gute Besserung für deine Tochter (hab's gerade erst gelesen).
Liebe Grüße 
Julchen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.. 
Naja was soll ich schreiben? 
Gestern war meine Frau schon wieder bei uns im Krankenhaus.
Wollt ihr raten warum :Huh?:  
Jaaa unsere Kleine hat ihren Gips nachts schon wieder "verloren". 
Ein mürrischer Doc hat ihr dann nach einer Wartezeit von 1 1/2 stunden einen neuen Gipsverband angelegt, diesmal einen aus Kunststoff... 
O-Ton: brummelbrummel_ "Den kann man nicht verlieren..."_
Na ich würde da bei unsere Tochter nicht drauf Wetten...  :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser, 
wenn sie nach Ihrem Vater kommt glaub ich Dir das sofort. 
Ne die kleinen sind nun mal Forscher und Erfinder, vor allem zwischem 4 und 7er wenn sie noch nicht dem Schulstress ausgesetzt sind und da gehen eben so manche Sachen schon mal schief oder zur Überraschung aller anderen etwas schneller. 
Gute Besserung Deiner Kleinen auf alle Fälle, schenke Ihr mal hierbei eine Virtuellen Hasen.

----------


## Teetante

*Wir könnten noch Tackergerät oder Dübel anbieten....*  :Grin:  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante,  *Hilfe* eine Kinderschänderin ! 
Du kannst doch nicht dem armen Kind nicht mit Tackernadeln und Dübeln den Gibs fest machen

----------


## Teetante

*HIHIHIHIHI. Der sterbende Schwan liegt auch gezwungenermaßen auf dem Sofa, Du siehst, ICH kann alles!  *

----------


## mämchen

@Schubser: musste denn der Gips wieder aufgeschnitten werden? Der Unfall ist doch jetzt schon so lange her, dass ich als Laie mit einer Schwellung jetzt nicht mehr rechnen würde  :verwirrt:  !
Ich wünsch ihr mal, dass sie jetzt eine Zeit lang Ruhe hat. Mit einem "intakten" Gips kann sie auch viel unbesorgter spielen! 
Liebe Grüsse 
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nein diesemal musste der Gips nicht aufgeschnitten werden, muss bei
Kunststoffgipsverbänden ohne hin nicht gemacht werden hat man meiner Frau erklärt.
Daeshalb versteh ich noch weniger warum meine Tochter nicht gleich
einen solchen bekommen hat, zumindestens nachdem ersten Mal Gips ausziehen....

----------


## Brava

Jeder Arzt entscheidet anders welcher Gips nun drankommt
wie gehts der Maus ?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na ich würd sagen viel zu gut, die tobt herum spielt und muss immer wieder daran erinnert werden das sie einen Gips trägt uns sich entsprechend zu benehmen hat... (hätte)...

----------


## Brava

meiner ist auch rumgetobt,wie ein irrer ist nichts passiert der gips hielt bis fast zum Schluss,er Boxte mit einem Freund ,dann hatte die sache einen Riss

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubser! 
Na, hält der Kunstoff-Gips, was der Arzr versprochen hat und ist noch am Arm? 
Rein interessehalber, durfte sie sich denn eine Farbe aussuchen? Bei uns im KH kannst Du mittlerweile zwischen 4 oder 5 Farben wählen, nicht nur als Kind! 
Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Dein sie hatte in in weiß jetzt ist er beschriftet 
(das wollte sie so deswegen weiß) 
und äh dreckig als hätte sie in schon 6 Monate am Arm...  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

**lach* Na, das glaube ich wohl, daß der schon leicht schmuddelig ist, wenn sie auch draußen tobt und spielt und ihn sich verschönern läßt von allen Freunden per Edding-Stift!  
Tröste Dich, zu meiner Zeit damals gab es auch nur die weißen Gipsbinden, die sahen nach 2 Tagen aus wie als ob ich mich in der Matsche gewälzt hätte... Was ich aber nicht getan habe!!! 
Kinder eben! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Julchen

hallo patientenschubser,
*lol* die Erfahrung mit einem weißen Gips, der in kürzester Zeit aussah, als wenn extra ein Schlammbad genommen wurde, beschriftet mit mindestens, wenn nicht noch mehr Unterschriften, dies Vergnügen hatten wir bei unserem Sohn einige Male (ich glaube zu der Zeit hatten wir ein Abonnement in der Krankenhaus-Ambulanz).
Ich wünsche deiner Tochter aber bald wieder eine gipsfreie Zeit,
liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Danke schön ich werde es ihr ausrichten so wie die anderen Wünsche auch schon.... 
Ja ein Krankenhausabo hatten wir früher zuhause auch, immer im Wechels mein Bruder - ich mein Vater... das Beste...  :Smiley:  mene Mutter Stationsschwester auf der chir. Intensivstation...  :Smiley: ... 
Böse Zungen haben immer behauptet wir würden dort Prozente bekommen...  :Smiley:

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Patientenschubser, 
*lol* - schallend lach - "..._wir würden dort Prozente bekommen_." - prustend vor Lachen. 
guats Nächtle
Julchen  :Smiley:  *gggg*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja das mit den Prozenten war zu der Zeit als mein Bruder sich innerhalb
von 4 Monaten sich *alle* Extremitäten gebrochen hat...
Erst den linken Unterarm solange der Gips noch dran war den rechten Fuß
dann den rechten Unterarm dann noch den linken Fuß... 
na wenn das mal keine Leistung ist...  :Smiley:   
Schubser

----------


## Brava

Da kann ich mich anschlissen,wenn die an der Pforte minen Namen hören ist schon alles klar,so oft ich mit den Kids schon da war 
der grosse am meisten,der Arzt fragte mal,ob er schon Nachts leuchtet wegen dem vielen Röntgen

----------


## Patientenschubser

So der Gips ist nun schon eine Weile wieder runter, heute waren wir zwei dann nochmal zur Kontrolle. 
Alles in Ordnung... 
In ihrem Bewegungsdrang hat sie auch schon wieder die Inliner 
untergeschnallt und ist durch die Gegend gefegt... 
Ich:" Tu aber langsam, denk dran du hats dir erst den Arm gebrochen du wiest jetzt wie weh das tut!" :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:   
Sie:" Ja Papa, ich tu langsam versprochen...!" :teasing_new:   
Klar hab ich ihr das geglaubt, ich glaub sowieso alles...  :Smiley:  
Ich kenne Sie so gut das ich weiß das Sie es wirklich gut meint!!!  :s_thumbup:  
Bin gespannt wann wir mit dem nächsten ins Krankenhaus müssen... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Hoffentlich nicht so schnell
Drück fest die Daumen

----------

